# Has it broken down already?



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

Bought this new Baby Twin in December and I guess it has been used about twenty times satisfactorily. This morning it made the morning lattes and was left switched on ready for the lunch cappuchino. My wife told me it was making a funny noise, when I got there all lights were off. The machine was hot and when I opened the steam valve it blew the nozzle off and was obviously under high pressure. It is now dead as a dodo. There is half a tank of water in it.

I suspect it has overheated, maybe ther is a reset switch somewhere but I am left wondering what has happened. Can anyone advise please?

Barry


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, there is no reset switch on the baby twin, it sounds like one of two possible things have happened. The steam boiler sounds like it has over heated and blown the thermal fuse, but with the power going also it may have damaged the internal CPU board, this will probably need replacing. i would advise contacting the offial service agents http://www.saecogaggiaservice.co.uk your machine will be under warranty

you may want to change your baby twin once repaired as this is a recurring problem with this model, if you like the look of the "twin" i would advise the Class "D" it has one boiler and less to go faulty, hope the advice helps


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for that advice, I have contacted the supplier to arrange warranty repair. I am not very pleased having spent so much money on a machine which has a recurring fault. Not so easy to change it I suspect. C'est la vie I suppose.

Barry


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

for such an expensive machine you would expect more reliability. you, unfortunately, got one of the bad ones.


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

The trader has now stopped replying to emails, I have therefore formally rejected the machine and demanded a refund. In the likely event that they do not respond positively I will take action with the credit card company under section 75 of the CCA.

When I have worked this through I will likely still be without a coffee maker but may have my money back. I will be seeking advice from this forum on how to start again and with what!

Thanks for the help guys.

Barry


----------



## barrykensett (Dec 15, 2009)

I have had a reply from saecogaggiaservice saying that they do not carry out warranty work on Gaggia and referred me to Philips.

Barry


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

It looks like you are caught in-between the handover.

Good luck.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you are still stuck by Monday lunchtime give me a call (my number has been sent by PM)


----------

